# Issues with new LGD



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

Two weeks ago, I purchased my first LGD a 1 1/2 year old female. She was raised 100% of the time with older LGD's on a working farm (sheep, goats, chickens, & ducks). I purchased her for my 5 does and soon to be growing herd. I have a barn area fenced with 8 ft fencing, which is used as my night pen and kidding area. That turns out into about 3 brushy acres for day grazing. Before getting the dog, I could just open the night pen gate in the morning and my does could go out to eat in the 3 acres as they pleased. If I thought the girls were getting lazy about going out, I would just lock them into the 3 acres. The first few days went perfect with the dog. Then I noticed she wasn't letting the goats go out to graze, she wants to keep them with her by the barn. The first day I locked them out in the 3 acres, the dog was fantastic. The second day she figured out how to escape, to get back to the barn. If I leave the gate open so she has access to the barn she is fine, but if the goats go out she brings them back to the barn. If I lock her out with the goats she digs or climbs her way out. I'm systematically removing all of her escape routes. But today out of nowhere a new issue, I noticed her singling out one doe and chasing it in a manner a little more aggressive than I like. She responds to "no" very well and always comes when called. Overall I like the dog and think she great potential and really want her to work out. I would greatly appreciate any advise or suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm no help for solving the issue but when and LGD deems a certain area as their territory then they always want access to it and will do just about anything to get to it. I would leave the gate open and give them all access to the acreage and the barn. When you are out to turn them out stay out with them for a while and show the dog that is what you want them to do. Then at night bring them back in. You will have to show and teach a new LGD your routine. Some will just fall into the routine and lay around with the goats all day however a lot of LGDs are sluggish and lazy during the day but they come alive and prowl and protect at night. By locking her in a pen she isn't able to patrol her territory.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a shock collar and buzz her when she gets close to a goat, she is not allowed to touch them or get close. 
If you cannot watch her, lock her away from the goats until you know her bad habit is broke.
You have to nip it in the bud quickly, the dog is not doing right and will be ruined if not corrected, a firm "No" is not working, she may be responding at that moment but needs a more firm approach. 

It can get ugly very quickly.


----------



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

Happy to report my LGD is settling in well. It has taken some work and effort on my part, but the results have been amazing. She now stays out in the pasture with the goats on her own. I started taking her out with the goats, and I would sit and watch the goats graze for about 30 minutes, then leave them all together. I have been cutting my time with them little by little. At 1 1/2 she still has moments when she wants to run around like a silly puppy, so now we do walks around the fence line first thing in the morning to burn off some energy. As for the chasing, we made our own "light" version of a dangle stick, by taking a 12" piece of broom handle and attached a short chain. I made her wear for 3 days whenever I wasn't present. It taught her self discipline, and since she could't run and she quickly learned to move and walk calmly around the goats and hasn't even thought about chasing them since. Yay!


----------

